# if you woke up as your furry...



## EmoWolf (Jan 15, 2009)

what would be the first thing you would do?
I would run to the nearest forest and leave humanity behind. Then I'd celebrate with cookies!
(Sorry if this is overdone, but I'm kind of new to this stuff.)


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd go and find out if my mate was furry, and if he was, WOO HOO! All my dreams come ture!


----------



## KatKry (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd be like, "Whoohoo! I have a tail and black fur but...I still have the same hairstyle? Dude, What's up with that? 0-o" 

Then I'd go scare the hell out of my dog ^^


----------



## SirRob (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd panic and hide. ._.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 15, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I'd panic and hide. ._.



This, because chances are you'd end up stoned to death just outside the village gates as the townspeople cry that you're a crime against all that is holy.

I mean what


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 15, 2009)

Holsety, i think your comment cut off right there.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 15, 2009)

Repost.

I'd like it, due to the storyline.

Fuck you HYOOMANZ, I'm outta this city.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 15, 2009)

GOD FUCKING DAMN IT SAGE.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 15, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> GOD FUCKING DAMN IT SAGE.


Sage in all fields except email, submit


----------



## Aurali (Jan 15, 2009)

Who named this thread.. and I answered this already !!!


----------



## Attaman (Jan 15, 2009)

EmoWolf said:


> I would run to the nearest forest and *leave humanity behind*. Then I'd celebrate with *cookies*!
> (Sorry if this is overdone, but I'm kind of new to this stuff.)


Sorry, but cookies are a human-specific item.  You'll need to create your own treat.

Anyways, I again have no consistent 'sona (of any sort).  So this means I'd either wake up as sentient nothingness (and if so, I'm going to have loads of fun) or I'm TFed into the closest thing I've ever RPed as:  probably a Mind Flayer.  And in that case, I'm better off than most of you because I at least have a way to avoid being attacked right off the bat (Mental Domination + Flee).

EDIT:  Post hijack?  I again have psionic powers now.  I'd probably corrupt my way to the top of the enslaving government, and keep it that way.  Just to see a Furry Revolutionnaire go "OMG WTF" before I pop their brain.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't believe the smoothie...

besides Ril, if all furries have aids.. you are screwed no?


----------



## Teracat (Jan 15, 2009)

I would go back to sleep.

If I wake up and I'm still transmogrified, I would proceed to panic.


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Jan 15, 2009)

Eli said:


> I don't believe the smoothie...
> 
> besides Ril, if all furries have aids.. you are screwed no?


Nope, I stay human, as does everyone else who has an interest in fantasy in general (Note: People like me find anthro animals just as interesting as zombies, ooze monsters, fae, elves, liches, aliens, and all things fantasy) that does not label the self a member of the Furry Subculture.

In be4 YOU'RE A FURRY WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT BECAUSE I SAYS SO.
In be4 this thread turns into a debate on what qualifies on furry membership.

Well I say you're a banana, now go get eaten by a fat american on his banana split.


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Jan 15, 2009)

Teracat said:


> I would go back to sleep.
> 
> If I wake up and I'm still transmogrified, I would proceed to panic.


So I heard you don't read threads before replying to them.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 15, 2009)

I actually was talking more about clafapple.. and you know I don't consider myself furry either ril.


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Jan 15, 2009)

Eli said:


> I actually was talking more about clafapple.. and you know I don't consider myself furry either ril.


She's in the same boat as me, actually. Fact: She likes elves (particularly Drow/Dark Elves) far more than fleabags.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 15, 2009)

Christ, we had this thread literally last week.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=32839

Would it have killed you to search a little first?


----------



## Attaman (Jan 15, 2009)

Oidhche-Yorath said:


> Nope, I stay human, as does everyone else who has an interest in fantasy in general (Note: People like me find anthro animals just as interesting as zombies, ooze monsters, fae, elves, liches, aliens, and all things fantasy) that does not label the self a member of the Furry Subculture.


  Not the only one, but something tells me that this:



> In be4 YOU'RE A FURRY WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT BECAUSE I SAYS SO.



Is going to be the case.  If not, woo-hoo!


----------



## Aurali (Jan 15, 2009)

Oidhche-Yorath said:


> She's in the same boat as me, actually. Fact: She likes elves (particularly Drow/Dark Elves) far more than fleabags.



meh.. I thought clafapple considered /herself/ a furry. That's all it takes to be one in my book..



Attorney At Lawl said:


> Christ, we had this thread literally last week.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=32839
> 
> Would it have killed you to search a little first?



FURRIES DO NOT KNOW HOW TO PUT EFFORT INTO SOMETHING!!! SHEESH!


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Jan 15, 2009)

Eli said:


> meh.. I thought clafapple considered /herself/ a furry. That's all it takes to be one in my book..


Wow, you really don't pay attention do you? .-.

She doesn't, and don't quote me on it but I don't think she ever did.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 15, 2009)

Oidhche-Yorath said:


> Wow, you really don't pay attention do you? .-.
> 
> She doesn't, and don't quote me on it but I don't think she ever did.



Meh.. I'm confusing her for someone else then.. Has happened before.


----------



## haynari (Jan 15, 2009)

I would probably flip out! cheer! call all of my other furry friends. gon faf to see if it happened to anybody else and either way I'd be happy. I'd also probably eat shit loads of cookies :3


----------



## Nexson (Jan 15, 2009)

I would hide before anyone tries to kill me


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 15, 2009)

I would have to agree with running to the woods till fox season opens . But I would find a way to chill with furry fans without being seen and probably being made a symbol by the media .


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jan 15, 2009)

Cry.
:*(


----------



## Kingman (Jan 15, 2009)

Test the claws, test the voice, the eyes, the muscle strenght, see if I could purr at will. Then just avoid scareing my parents/roommate at college. Then I'm going to go have fun. Try out for the football team, and get into politics. I'd seek out the spotlight wherever I could, just because I want the fame and fortune that I'd rightfully deserve.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 15, 2009)

EmoWolf said:


> what would be the first thing you would do?
> I would run to the nearest forest and leave humanity behind. Then I'd celebrate with cookies!
> (Sorry if this is overdone, but I'm kind of new to this stuff.)


 

I would terrorize society


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2009)

I know more that a few people who would run out, and yiff every animal within a hundred mile radius. (Ironically, I'm not part of this group...I believe in love dammit!)


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 15, 2009)

i would go live in the cave i found last summer a least 10 miles from humanity and if any one came snooping around i would be picking my teeth with there bones.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd dress in a bunch of baggy clothing and stuff (and a hoodie) so that nobody could see what I look like, go to school, and scare the fuck out of my friends. xD


----------



## Ratte (Jan 15, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> I would terrorize society



Something like that.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 15, 2009)

Kvasir said:


> i would go live in the cave i found last summer a least 10 miles from humanity and if any one came snooping around i would be picking my teeth with there bones.



You may also want to bring a weapon, like a SPAS-12 or something.

Because I mean, it's not like they look for missing people in areas they were last seen or anything.


----------



## Lady_zero (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok, I actually have a plan.

1. Huggle racoon tail and yawn
2. Scare life out of mom
3. Eat the fridge then knock out on the kitchen
table due to the fact that it's winter and I should still
be asleep.
4. Wake up in spring and scare life out of neighbor and cat.
5. Procrastinate taking over earth
6. Get around to taking over earth, but instead steal
and eat loads of food from local grocery store and knock out
on floor seeing as by that time it will be winter again.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 16, 2009)

So your plan involves falling asleep on your table for several months, then waking up and expecting to be not only in the same place but untouched?


----------



## Aq Bars (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd probably go into hiding so I didn't get picked up and taken to a research facility.

(This must be that cycle I've heard so much about, next thread will be "What if everyone but you was a furry?")


----------



## Attaman (Jan 16, 2009)

Aq Bars said:


> I'd probably go into hiding so I didn't get picked up and taken to a research facility.
> 
> (This must be that cycle I've heard so much about, next thread will be "What if everyone but you was a furry?")



It's already been done.


----------



## Rifter (Jan 16, 2009)

Win the war in Afghanistan. Naked.


----------



## elidolente (Jan 16, 2009)

For one, I would be REALLY happy and thank God, then talk pictures, post them on the internet, tell everyone what happened. I'd email my friends post. Then, I would go out to nearest forest "many of em here in WA), and howl loudly (I wake up early, it would still be dark). Then I would travel north to be with other arctic wolves.


----------



## NeoEevee (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd come to school the next day and say, "*insert my teacher's name here*, can I tell the class about the furry fandom? I think it might help clear up some confusion here.."
Of course half my classmates would be mortifyed when I got finished, seeing as how it's a Christian school.


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Jan 16, 2009)

I think I would somehow make my way to my friends house around the corner and let them oogle at me. I'd probably be fairly tall though and wings aren't easy to hide.

Failing that I would eat lots of pizza and then masturbate! \o/


----------



## Darzi (Jan 16, 2009)

Scream, freak the hell out, try to figure out just what in the world happened, and immediately panic.  Then, after calming down, ask my significant other to PLEASE DEAR GOD help me.


----------



## Darzi (Jan 16, 2009)

Also, lol at the people that seem to think that living outside of human cities is just EASY PEASY rainbows and flowers.


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 16, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Something like that.


 LOL, make JAWS a reality


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 16, 2009)

hmmm ... 

i'd pitch myself ... to see if i was dreaming ... then i'd just do everything as normal & if anyone asks ... i'll just say i forgot to shave


----------



## Attaman (Jan 16, 2009)

â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> i'd pitch myself ... to see if i was dreaming ... then i'd just do everything as normal & if anyone asks ... i'll just say i forgot to shave



I doubt this would work for one of two reasons:

1)  You'd be irrecognizable as Sparky Lucario.  You're not going to be "that guy that looks abnormally hairy", you'd be "that thing that looks oddly like a pokemon."  Which leads to #2.

2)  You put Lucario as your species.  People are going to recognize a Lucario.  Maybe not a lot, but people none the less.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd take up extreme parkour


----------



## Rhythm (Jan 17, 2009)

Attempt to breathe fire, maybe go for a quick fly-around, try to roar =3


----------



## Nikolai (Jan 17, 2009)

1. Check the tail.
2. Be in bliss.
3. Eat some nuts.
4. Be in more bliss.
5. Approach others and test the waters carefully. If accepted, live with it. If not, flee to the forest.


----------



## Absinthe (Jan 17, 2009)

As my furry...? I'd probably freak the fuck out is what. Perhaps in a parallel universe I'd like it, but certainly not here. If I had a choice, I'd rather be something much more humanoid, like one of my Drow or demonfey characters...


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 17, 2009)

Take a shit On my Neighboors lawn with no intention of cleaning it up.


----------



## brrrr (Jan 17, 2009)

the initial shock would be pretty cool, and then i'd realize that if i didnt hide in a hole for the rest of my life I'd wind up on a specimen table. 

life would pretty much suck.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 17, 2009)

I would go nude, and smoke pot all day. Also, forest cookies whatever.


----------



## zusefur (Jan 17, 2009)

that would be so kick ass I don't know what I would do I think I would dance around my house


----------



## LunArFoX (Jan 17, 2009)

I would party like the 70's.
I suppose..


----------



## X (Jan 17, 2009)

i would have some fun with my abilities, then probably sex myself up a bit.


----------



## lolwut? (Jan 17, 2009)

Just a lil' list

1: Wake up... freak out in happiness
2:curl up in ball and sleep for another half hour
3:Run downstairs and live my life normaly (adjusted for myself)
4:Buy A HELL OF ALOTTA SHAMPOO
:3 yaayz mai first post!


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 18, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> I would terrorize society




I second that, robin hood with my Mini-30 sounds like fun XD


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 18, 2009)

Again, I 'd just terrorize society


----------



## Kittiara (Jan 18, 2009)

"Ffffffffuck."


----------



## MarcusAvon (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd panic for a minute then start petting my tail.


----------



## Dexiro (Feb 10, 2009)

EmoWolf said:


> what would be the first thing you would do?
> I would run to the nearest forest and leave humanity behind. Then I'd celebrate with cookies!
> (Sorry if this is overdone, but I'm kind of new to this stuff.)



waking up as my fursona, for me, would be the best thing that could ever possibly happen xD

if it happened, first i'd explore my new wolfy body and have some fun :3 then i'd play with my tail and fur for a few hours xD
mmm then i'd take myself for a nice long walk


----------



## Mastermaul (Feb 10, 2009)

Play with my ears for a couple hours then sell my 74 and buy a more useful gun.


----------



## FurryFox (Feb 10, 2009)

I would call my two best friends up on the phone and ask them to meet me at the park, and then I would tell one of them that I have had a crush on him since the 8th grade 

... that is exactly what I would do XD


----------



## PaulShepherd (Feb 10, 2009)

Boy would I be doing backflips! I'd be happy happy happy for the rest of my life!


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 10, 2009)

LunArFoX said:


> I would party like the 70's.
> I suppose..




Cocaine, Sex and Disco. like it all minus the disco 


*shudders at the mere thought*


----------



## Attaman (Feb 10, 2009)

Glad to see much of you are putting great forethought into your changes.


----------



## Nakhi (Feb 10, 2009)

Lukar said:


> I'd dress in a bunch of baggy clothing and stuff (and a hoodie) so that nobody could see what I look like, go to school, and scare the fuck out of my friends. xD



Sounds like a plan, but I would still go on living normally, or as close to normal as possible.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 10, 2009)

Lukar said:


> I'd dress in a bunch of baggy clothing and stuff (and a hoodie) so that nobody could see what I look like, go to school, and scare the fuck out of my friends. xD




I wrote something like that once, GET OUTTA MY HEAD DAMN YOU!!!!!


----------



## sobe (Feb 10, 2009)

id live my life as iv always wanted to 

and of corse look for other furrys


----------



## DracoDark (Feb 10, 2009)

hmmm

1: wake up to see my longass tail and hug it
2: notice i have hugeass wings and feel cramped in my bed so id get up and cheer
3: text some of my furry friends and see if they were their fursonas too
4: if they were id fly my arctic wolf buddy somewhere really cold and procede to yiff XD
5: maybe after a few hours . . .days . . . weeks . . . months . . . years of living with him maybe go back to society together :3

thats my plan at least XD


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 11, 2009)

Tell everyone on the internet and never leave my house again for fear of my life.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Feb 11, 2009)

I would laugh and stay home, for I wouldn't want to get my ass kicked, since one of my closest freinds is somewhat of a fur-hater (keep your friends close, but keep your enemies closer...)


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 11, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I'd panic and hide. ._.


Christians! run!


----------



## chronostempo (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd be amazed for 5 to 20 seconds; panic, turn on the tv to see if the news had anything on it about other furs, wait until everyone in my house leaves and then... ate some breakfast while enjoying my new self.


----------



## Ulfstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Start mauling the neighborhood druggies, and move from town to town doing the same thing.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 11, 2009)

One of the best bets for those who transform would be to _wait_ before doing anything.  Several days, actually.

Apparently it's more than just yourself, so the government is going to quickly put some pieces together and find out at least what those strange furred things running around are.  And at that time they're likely to give orders to _not_ bring harm to them, if requesting they report to medical facilities immediately.

Even if one doesn't report, they'd be safer going out in the later days than taking action day one.  Just wait inside, have government say (hopefully, assuming you're in a decent nation) "HOSHIT DON'T SHOOT THEM!", then go out.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 11, 2009)

Hope to god my boyfriend understands me when I say I just turned into a male wolverine...


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 11, 2009)

Hmmm, i'd probably wake up get freaked out, look at my bong and make sure that i wasnt drinking the water. Then after I realized that i am sober I'd sit down on my couch, smoke some weed and get over the shock.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 11, 2009)

If I woke up as my fursona, first act would be to set the lot of yeh on fire in my Fur's were-form.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 11, 2009)

Look at myself in the mirror... naked.  >.-.>


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 11, 2009)

touch myself.

:c


----------



## Zared-Sabretooth (Feb 11, 2009)

Ulfstan said:


> Start mauling the neighborhood druggies, and move from town to town doing the same thing.



How odd... i'd be using mine to make more druggie friends....

But other than that i'd just be happy as hell


----------



## Cronus616 (Feb 11, 2009)

if i woke up as a furry OMG my life would be bearable haha.
everything would be so much better.


----------



## Wolfie10101 (Feb 11, 2009)

Find another wolf or dog, suck them, and have them mount me. And if i'm flexible enough, suck myself. Than maybe whore myself around for a while. I can only think of dirty stuff.  
Oh!  and i would find someone to be my master, give them a leash, and attach it to my collar, it would maybe be this girl i like


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Feb 11, 2009)

I would practically marry myself!  XD


----------



## Jack (Feb 11, 2009)

if the public didn't accept me: I'd get home schooled, start a home business and have food shipped to me. and then live with the company of my friends, family & girlfriend.

if the public did accept me: go on with my life, and really enjoy it!


----------



## tomleo (Feb 12, 2009)

i will start explore my new body. not what you think, i mean seeing how much of my furry trait do i possess: enhance sense of smell and hearing, better balanced, jump higher...


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 12, 2009)

I'd test the limits of my body then proceed to take over the word, starting out by killing all those who ever dared to stand in my way. Lol, I know, I'm odd.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 12, 2009)

tomleo said:


> i will start explore my new body. not what you think, i mean seeing how much of my furry trait do i possess: enhance sense of smell and hearing, better balanced, jump higher...


Color blindness should luckily enough be easy to determine.

Smell and hearing may be slightly difficult seeing as with the new ears you may not even be able to tune out smells / scents you can so casually do right now.  Your scent capabilities may be the exact same, but with the new set-up you spending the first few weeks thinking you had either too blunt a smelling capability or some super-hearing capabilities or something.

I do have a question for OP now though:  Does OP have "biologically possible" capabilities only, or are they going to be able to bring magic abilities / memories and skills / psionics / etc. with them?  If the later, this is all a moot point after some Furry who has no grasp of how much power they gave their character carves off a section of the planet and starts spewing clouds of ash large enough to cause a global ice age.

And don't anyone deny it:  Every fandom has their characters that are just waiting for one slip-up to kill everyone.  With the Furry Fandom at least it's likely to take a bit longer as the "one-upping" tends to be of a more sexual nature than violent more often than not.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 12, 2009)

I'd rub my belly as I think about what the hell I'm gonna do next. I'd also stay very far away from places where furries gather in large numbers. lol


----------



## The Wave (Feb 12, 2009)

I would freak out at first. Then I would hide at some safe place till I find more furries IRL and a place where they live.


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 12, 2009)

Beat my head against the wall and shout
"BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW!"


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd probably be all pissy because I'd have to spend so much money on shampoo for the mornings.


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 13, 2009)

Fuck myself all day long.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 13, 2009)

look at porn.


----------



## Zareth (Feb 13, 2009)

i'd scream.

then find a way to turn back D:


as fun as being a test subject for military and eggheads, humiliated for the rst of my days and having the media on my ass covering the 'anthro panther', i'll pass.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 13, 2009)

thebeast76 said:


> I'd probably be all pissy because I'd have to spend so much money on shampoo for the mornings.



You're a robot.  I think having shampoo issues is the least of your concerns.


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 13, 2009)

Attaman said:


> You're a robot.  I think having shampoo issues is the least of your concerns.



Nah, that's my other fursona, my regular guy is a regular short hair grey cat.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd probably roam the streets or something, y'know, that's what cats do right? And find myself a good owner ^_^. 
It'd kinda suck cause no one would probably accept me :|.


----------



## X (Feb 13, 2009)

general mischief, then maybe beating the shit out of a local gang.

no one would ever find me anyway (the whole shape shifter thing.)


----------



## StrayTree (Feb 13, 2009)

^Mary Sue much?

Anyway, I'd probably withdraw from society forever.


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Feb 13, 2009)

There would be lots of cuddling and some sex. Tail waging and pizza eating would be more common place. and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 13, 2009)

Damn I'd have to leave and just make a new life in a forest somewhere that or find someway to reverse what has happened, as fun as it is to look like an anthro fox I'd be pretty loney and bored ._.


----------



## PidgeyPower (Feb 14, 2009)

I would be extremely happy.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 14, 2009)

wonder if i could walk around naked or not


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Damn I'd have to leave and just make a new life in a forest somewhere that or find someway to reverse what has happened, as fun as it is to look like an anthro fox I'd be pretty loney and bored ._.


 
I think I do the same but would set up a small furry village in the deep north of North America. It probably look like a something Kacey Miyagami illustration. http://www.chakatsden.com/chakat/Stories/Cast.html


----------



## Awesome_Alex (Feb 14, 2009)

I would probably get into all sorts of crazy shenanigans, then run away, never to be seen again :3


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd open the fridge and drink vodka.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 14, 2009)

this sounds...familiar..


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 14, 2009)

I would have to stop, and appologize to what ever god did this for doubting that gods were real.


But until then, best I can do is go spend some time with my 4 wolves love on them and let them love on me....and keep wishing....


----------



## kashaki (Feb 14, 2009)

Go back to bed. Whatever time it is. Its too early.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 15, 2009)

actually, id probably yiff myself over and over then eventually venture outside to see if it happened to anyone else then if i were to find them id proceed to yiff THEM. after a light up of course (if you know what im sayin)




WAS HIGH WHEN WROTE THIS




EDIT: Dude!!! It says ima Ninja!!! wow!trippy man!!


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 15, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> actually, id probably yiff myself over and over then eventually venture outside to see if it happened to anyone else then if i were to find them id proceed to yiff THEM. after a light up of course (if you know what im sayin)
> 
> sounds like much fun
> 
> ...


 
share!


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 15, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> share!





alright Chillun' go put on daddys favorite Zeppelin album while he rolls you the perfect Joint of Purple Haze youll ever have in your life...Come, come gather round we are a family!


EDIT: still on like shit


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 15, 2009)

Id be kinda like "" when id woke up, then id fly away to hide from army!  xD


----------



## Laze (Feb 15, 2009)

Probably moesy on down to my local pet shop, buy myself a nice big box of crickets or locusts and have myelf a nice, wholesome Reptillian style breakfast.


----------



## Wildberry Blue (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd finally stop wearing clothes, because animals can get away with that.


----------



## haynari (Feb 15, 2009)

I would lose my mind! I would be running around naked for like the first 10 days! then I would probably start wearing shorts and a t shirt after that. I would also have to modify my pants so my tail could fit through. It would be a lot of work and grooming and brushing of my fur but I am sure that if i was in a relationship with another fur, we could brush each other's fur. I would love that. Fur is so soft and fluffy! . Then I would go to the mall and give people funny looks. I would just hav as much fun as possible and do whatever I want.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd freak out. but then I'd realise how freakin' cool it is.


----------



## Nalo (Feb 16, 2009)

i would freak out then cuddle myself


----------



## Wuxade (Feb 16, 2009)

I would find a way to hide my horns, ears, and tail so I could actually get food just in case those close to me freak out and shun me .__.  Otherwise I would get my friends to help with whatever...


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Feb 16, 2009)

Assuming that I'm the only one that's changed into an anthropomorphic animal, I'd go into hiding. The government would chop up my furry ass and dissect my organs.


----------



## Ice_foxx66 (Feb 16, 2009)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Assuming that I'm the only one that's changed into an anthropomorphic animal, I'd go into hiding. The government would chop up my furry ass and dissect my organs.



 same.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Feb 16, 2009)

Actually, I'd hug myself. And never leave the house again.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 16, 2009)

I have no fursona, but the closest I have is my character Dingodragon. If, for some reason, I woke up to be like him, I'd freak. Mostly because Dingo is less of an anthro and more of an animal based-G-Type. Luckily, Umbrella Corp doesn't exist, so I need not worry.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 16, 2009)

I actually had a dream of this scenario last night.

I got chased by a lot of people.

I loved my transformation so much that I never really minded.

And I always out ran them because wolves are fast. Same thing should apply to wolf anthros.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 16, 2009)

Learn karate and the use of nunchucks, then become a hero by the name of Jon Talbain.


----------



## CalexTheNeko (Feb 16, 2009)

Hmmmm, this would be interesting as that'd mean I'd be quite a bit younger.

Huzzah for a second childhood!

Assuming it's some world where I wouldn't be studied for science, I'd probably just enjoy myself. Wouldn't really care if I wound as someone's pet or was just raised as a normal human. Perfectly fine with both lives.

Actually being a pet anthro would be awesome if you had a good owner. Having all your needs met, and having thumbs so I can still play video games. 

In all seriousness, I think it's be rather fun. Even if I were to be scientifically studied, I'd think they'd have to be somewhat humane with a fully sentient and intelligent creature.

Then again, my fursona is a werecat so I could just take a human form to avoid that entire sciency scenario.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2009)

If i woke up as a furry? I'd both be happy and freak out at the same time.

For one, how the hell do you tell your family you were transformed over night? They would most likely freak the hell out.

Two, how you tell your friends? Same as above.

Three, it would be awesome to go in the streets, having people look at you with weird looks.

Four, life as you know it, is over. Or is it? There are several options you can choose for. You can either go into the spotlight, or stay in the "dark", cowering away from society. If it were me, I'd do the latter. If it's something i really despise, it's unwanted attention. 

Anyway, my 2 cents..


----------



## Dibbun (Feb 17, 2009)

Hmm, Felines tend to have small genitalia so...I'd probably cry then try not to get raped by people who's dreams would come true to unf unf a RL fur.


----------



## fu-dog (Feb 17, 2009)

i would celebrate by eating lots of cookies :3


----------



## Ikaeru (Feb 17, 2009)

I would tell my loved ones exactly what happened and try to figure out how to stay hidden from the rest of the world, possibly living in the storage room of the house for a long time. I'd also probably find myself constantly reading, writing, and futzing around on the internet. Furry sites... would stay my main hangout. Back in reality, I'd have to remain hidden unless other instances of "changing into a furry" occured, because if I were an isolated incident and anyone caught wind of my existence and could prove it, the government would become involved, and then I'd find myself most likely locked away and experimented on for the unexplained thing I'd become. 

I would also wonder if it was a test, a blessing, or a curse that turned me into what I had become. I'd be scared as hell. I'd probably wish I were turned back, or that it were something I could turn on and off, as it were.

It would probably put into question my religious beliefs.

I probably wouldn't come out of hiding until I knew I'd be safe from government kidnapping... which would be until somebody else got caught first and Oprah raises a big stink about how "this thing" is a person too and all the furries rally into forcing congress into passing a law giving sentient creatures human rights.


~Ikaeru, man of many hats.


----------



## Doubler (Feb 17, 2009)

I'd be worried as hell and shut myself in at first. If eventually I could get to terms with the situation I think I'd simply improvise and try to make the best of it. But I imagine society's reaction to me would determine my actions more then anything, and not necessarily with my cooperation.
I'd certainly stop reading Kafka for the time being, though


----------



## lolwut? (Mar 12, 2009)

I'VE FOUND A SOLUTION TO THE FOREST-COOKIE-PROBLEM.
Look for the tree with chimneys and little lights on inside. Tie up the elves, and steal THEIR cookies. Repeat, and hold elves hostage and threaten to kill them if they dont make you more cookies.

Also, that would be the single most freaken epic thing ever.
I'd be the envy of everyone on this site and... ooohhhh... the possibilites are endless. I might have to drink coffee, seeing as I usualy needd 18 hours of sleep a day. I'd be the ULTIMATE hide-and-seek-at-ten-o'clock-at-night player EVAR. And I'd need A HELL OF A LOT SHAMPOO.

EDIT: Yeah, I'd also play with my ears and tail too.


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 13, 2009)

I would immediately check to see if the same happened to my mate.  Regardless of the outcome, we would run away into the mountains, where we would make sweet love for the rest of my life. (as my mate is an immortal)

Either that, or I would just go about my life as normal, just to fuck with all the humans.


----------



## Vece (Mar 13, 2009)

if I woke up as my blue fuzzy self...I'd hug my tail roll back over and fall back asleep....Im extremely lazy I'll have you know.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd tear open a portal to the Mirror World and go drink tea in my mansion. 

...

That or I'd pretend to be the grim reaper.


----------



## Naynay (Mar 13, 2009)

It depends is it just me or did the whole world change into furries 

See it would be ok if the whole world went that way XD but I would freak out if it was just me and think it was cool at the same time XD


----------



## Marie (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd go to the zoo to harass my feral counterparts.


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 13, 2009)

Think of a plausable explination, considering how many poeple I know and interact with on a daily basis I'd kinda have to think of one.


----------



## blueskydragonFX (Mar 13, 2009)

If I would have woke up in my form I would have gone for world domination. No more war and crimes. No more junkies and drugs. I would have set technology and space travel development as primary goal.


----------



## Swiftclaw (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't know what I would do. I'm flip out, then randomly scratch the walls. After that, I'd probably go for a really long walk into the path outside my house.  (I have slight ADHD, so... yeah)


----------



## Attaman (Mar 13, 2009)

blueskydragonFX said:


> No more war and crimes. No more junkies and drugs.


Ah, a world run by global intimidation.  At least you're likely to survive anything short of military hardware, unlike many other who advocate crusades in these types of threads.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Mar 13, 2009)

i celebrate!!!


----------



## Zocan (Mar 13, 2009)

I would be happy,

Winter would be so cold anymore, and i would totally try and Use all my new senses.

then i would go on to my normal life 

-yay i got a tail * spins in circles joyfully, and falls on the floor then looks at its paws and claws* sweet now i can climb easier, and finally get a promotion at my job **


----------



## JakXT (Mar 14, 2009)

.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Mar 14, 2009)

I'd do *absolutely anything* from all of the joy and excitement I'm feeling on that day


----------



## Telnac (Mar 14, 2009)

First thing?  Teleport to Tokyo & enjoy some sushi.  If there's one place in the world where an android dragon would fit in, it'd be Tokyo.

After that, I'd tour the Solar System, starting with Titan.  The idea of flying through methane clouds at Mach 3 with Saturn looming large overhead is simply too awesome for words!  After that, I'd teleport to Proxima Centauri and begin a tour of the nearby stars.


----------



## Arcane hollow (Mar 14, 2009)

I'd run to the pilot house, made sure i had life support, weapons where online, find out if i had supplies, made sure the pilot controls work. (due a complete per-flight) find out if i was alone on board or not, take a shower, then pick a random direction in into navigation and activate the Hyperdrive going to nearest stars and explore never looking back.


----------



## Arcane hollow (Mar 14, 2009)

Telnac said:


> The idea of flying through methane clouds at Mach 3 with Saturn looming large overhead is simply too awesome for words!



That idea can not be expressed with words, closest i could get to that would be to fly threw them with the Novastorm, witch is still incredibly awesome.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 14, 2009)

<snip>  This was more appropriate as a private message.  Don't want to derail the thread.


----------



## The Grey One (Mar 14, 2009)

I'd still do normal things that a teenager does and sort of try and live my life as normal as possible.


----------



## touge-union (Mar 14, 2009)

normal stuff - i'd do everthing as normal as possible, to trick people with my tail would cool - simple things male me happy

EDIT - Find it easier to play my ibanez bass - what with claws n all


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 14, 2009)

Shrug and wonder how the hell I'm supposed to eat cereal with canine teeth.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 14, 2009)

I'd wake up, normal. Rub my face, feel, _fur_, Then my ears. Then, i'd scream HOLY FUCKING CHRIST!!! Go upstairs. See my folks, if there not a fury, i'd just sit down, and examin myself. If they were furries, i'd shit my pants.

Then, i'd fucking walk to my buds house, and then he would shit his pants.

I'd make the most of it, And videotape the whole day.

If i woke up forever like that, i'd be so scared about the Goverment taking me away and stuff.

Gawd. Good thoughts, then bad. I think it'd be so bad ass to walk to school like that, and just see everybodies expression though. Become a celebrity.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 14, 2009)

I would freak out a bit and have to sneak out of my house at night when it's safe, and find some woods to live in.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I would freak out a bit and have to sneak out of my house at night when it's safe, and find some woods to live in.


I'd fully embrace it as soon as i got over it. I'd hop on the school bus, and when i get questioned, it'll be like, "Oh, _this_ fur? Always had it. The ears? Growth Spurt. Tail? I have no fucking clue".

It'd be funny, as Cowtown kids freak out to change. Maybe one would have a seizure.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 14, 2009)

such-a-n00b said:


> I'd fully embrace it as soon as i got over it. I'd hop on the school bus, and when i get questioned, it'll be like, "Oh, _this_ fur? Always had it. The ears? Growth Spurt. Tail? I have no fucking clue".
> 
> It'd be funny, as Cowtown kids freak out to change. Maybe one would have a seizure.



This + public = not a good idea


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> This + public = not a good idea



LOL. Maybe in your case, but my fursiona doesn't look edgy, or harmful.

I could see, a dragon go outside, and in 15 minutes, the CIA has you in a locked-down chamber, thinking your alien. Soon, they do experiments, and in the end they exterminate it. . . 

Watching to much X-Files man o_0


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 14, 2009)

I'd want to avoid public attention to >.>;

I hate it when I draw attention when I'm not asking for it ><


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 15, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> I'd want to avoid public attention to >.>;
> 
> I hate it when I draw attention when I'm not asking for it ><



Ha, what can i say? I'm an Attention Whore sometimes.


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 15, 2009)

I would have to fuck with people.  Plus, they gotta catch me first.


----------



## Ouroboros (Mar 15, 2009)

I would probably try flying to the heavens, if I failed. I would just settle in the mountains of Japan, and wait for my mate. While scaring humanity thinking I'm a demon, maybe they will praise me with gifts =3


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 15, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> I'd take up extreme parkour



F'ing Rad. I'd do the same thing.


----------



## furrystripes (Mar 15, 2009)

first that would be awesome. second would I be my human size or wolf size? 
third that would be awesome.


----------



## furrystripes (Mar 15, 2009)

if I lived there I would definitely yiff you. I  like  stallions there fun to ride


----------



## Attaman (Mar 15, 2009)

Ouroboros said:


> While *scaring humanity* thinking I'm a demon, maybe they will *praise me* with gifts =3


I don't know, being "gifted" with 7.62mm NATO doesn't quite sound like an enjoyable gift. 

You'd probably be much better off with your form in some ancient civilization.  There however you'd probably be treated like - if not better than - a king.


----------



## Steel-Fox (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd be really messed up


----------



## southtownjr (Mar 15, 2009)

I would live life normally.
But a HELL of a lot happier! =D
It would be the best day of my life!


----------



## Ratte (Mar 15, 2009)

I would WANT people to leave me alone unless they were quality people.

< slight misanthropist


----------



## Ouroboros (Mar 15, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I don't know, being "gifted" with 7.62mm NATO doesn't quite sound like an enjoyable gift.
> 
> You'd probably be much better off with your form in some ancient civilization.  There however you'd probably be treated like - if not better than - a king.



Hey, I might change the japanese main religion back to shintoism, if they meet me. I would come out more like a benevolent spirit, some demons are nice in their old beliefs. I guess I could forget the who scaring the shit out of everyone ^_^' I would love to go to the feudal times, but I can't time travel.


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 15, 2009)

furrystripes said:


> if I lived there I would definitely yiff you. I like  stallions there fun to ride



*chokes on coffee*


Seriously?


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 15, 2009)

Tycho Rass said:


> *chokes on coffee*
> 
> 
> Seriously?




What has this come to.


----------



## Laze (Mar 15, 2009)

Actually, considering how pissed off I'm getting at my neighbours dog barking at me every time I walk past, I'd probably eat the sod.

Yeah, forget the crickets, I'd eat mammals for breakfast that day ~


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 15, 2009)

I would spread the news as fast as possible, so the government couldn't take me away and do a cover-up.


----------



## haynari (Mar 15, 2009)

i would run around naked everywhere. then i would call my other furry friends and ask them if it happened to them. either way i would go and hang out with them and let them pet me and stuff as i sleep by a fire.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 15, 2009)

haynari said:


> i would run around naked everywhere. then i would call my other furry friends and ask them if it happened to them. either way i would go and hang out with them and let them pet me and stuff as i sleep by a fire.



One question, why naked?


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hide in a box (much like Solid Snake), or some other container, and pop up and scare passersby!!! Ooga booga I is eh furry!!!


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 16, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> One question, why naked?



Um, because just fur is way more comfortable.

I don't wear clothes often.


----------



## LulzWulf (Mar 27, 2009)

i dunt have fursona but i would be happy and amazed. first thing could be looking my self from the mirror : )


----------



## moogle (Mar 27, 2009)

i would fly and see my mate


----------



## matt561 (Mar 27, 2009)

i would probably go around looking cute and burning various things


----------



## ilrak (Mar 28, 2009)

If I woke up and was suddenly a raven, I would first think "Oh cool, what a nice dream ..." then it would become "Oh no! What happened to me?!" ... and then the "bird freakout" would occur ... complete with me flying into walls and squawking.

After that, unless either my mom or boyfriend wanted a pet raven, I would probably have to head out and live out the rest of my life as a bird. I always did want to travel more. X> I'd probably start out by finding other ravens (or magpies as I've seen mixed corvid groups before) and hanging out with them ... and then maybe we could all mob a hawk together ;>


----------



## Aehry (Mar 28, 2009)

Since my actual gender would change, I'd probably go and see my mate and ...well.... It'd be interesting. Whether he changed or not. ^^


----------



## xXWidowerXx (Mar 28, 2009)

I would be annoyed, keeping all that fur clean :c


----------



## Sam (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd be pissed if it prevented me from driving. I like to drive, especially stick.


----------



## Carenath (Mar 28, 2009)

First I'd enjoy the gift of flight, I'd make my way to the different parts of the world to see if anyone close to me, has ended up the same way...
Then there's also the temptation to hunt down those that I dont like, and incinerate them... wont mention any names.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 28, 2009)

Carenath said:


> First I'd enjoy the gift of flight, I'd make my way to the different parts of the world to see if anyone close to me, has ended up the same way...
> Then there's also the temptation to hunt down those that I dont like, and incinerate them... wont mention any names.



Names, names, names... =3 It's not like they will see, unless there here on the forums.


----------



## Revy (Mar 28, 2009)

Well if I woke up as a furry I'd love to atleast be able to change back into my human form at will(maybe still keep the ears and tail in human form? :3 ), so I can still do the things I'd love to do as a human, but I'd go out and just meow at people, and get someone to take me home and take care of me forever~


----------



## J-wolf (Mar 28, 2009)

Thinking about this exact thing is where the first hour (at least) of my day goes

I feel no need to explain my hours of thought here:|


----------

